# Snowex 7550. W/liquid pump and 75gal tank.



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Salter works great, Id be keeping it... I just scored a never used 7500.
I've used this spreader for 2 yrs, with no issues. Has work lights wired to the auger motor, so they come on automatically when you turn the power on. Has running light and amber lights wired to a trailer plug. Needs the rear spotlight wired as I had it on a upfitter switch, I'd just wire it to the trailer plug reverse lights prong.
The frame has rust, but not close to rusted out. 
The wiring harness is mint. I'm including the never used harness from the one it just bought. This was installed on a truck for a month and never used. The connections are pristine. 
The controll box is older, it was my backup. Works just fine.
Im including what was my backup spinner. The spinner spins strong but could use some tlc. Needs the shroud bolted back on, and a new deflector.
I've upgraded the spinner connection to a Buyers grey connector. 
The liquid pump works good, you'll need to wire it to a toggle switch. I had it wired to an upfitter switch. I'm including some roll of wire and a couple toggle switches I had in a box. Comes with a small spray bar I made.
Tank is 75gal. The hopper and tank fit back to back perfect in my superduty short bed. I used it to prewet the salt at the ground instead of the spinner.
I'm keeping the tarp as my new one didnt come with one... however the place I bought it from thinks they still have one. If they find it they're going to mail it. I'd find a way to forward it to whoever buys this one.

$1000 takes the package.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot of spreader for $1000 - should be a very easy sell. Good luck!


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree. It's the off season though, and I'd rather not store it. Hopefully somebody can make some cash with it in the coming years.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Maybe @JMHConstruction can make a road trip and get a much nicer backup spreader than his push one.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

cwren2472 said:


> Maybe @JMHConstruction can make a road trip and get a much nicer backup spreader than his push one.


My backup worked just fine-ish all season, and it required no pushing. Especially since I'm still waiting on a new chain for the boss after what, 3 months?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I've had no issues with these snowex hoppers. Keep the salt dry, and fire everything you load. 
I have 2 2acre lots, and I'd like to be a little faster however, all my other lots are small. It's still easy to oversalt with all the stopping and starting. A gas spreader wouldnt really make a difference on those. Add in the liquid and it's like salting twice at the same time.

Even when I ran 4 trucks my lots were too small for a dedicated salt truck.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Somebody wants this. If I dont sell it this week it goes into storage.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Freshwater said:


> Somebody wants this. If I dont sell it this week it goes into storage.


If you deliver it, you can leave with a little zero turn mower.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

EWSplow said:


> If you deliver it, you can leave with a little zero turn mower.


I just bought a new zero turn. I probably would have made this deal. What else you got?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bumping this up. We just moved this to the front of my garage so its accessible again.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Bump.

Make me an offer.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sold.


----------

